# our offer to dubai



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all we are thinking of moving to dubai we are famliy of 3 from the uk. we looked at the offer im bit worried its not enough sorry i sound greedy. Hubby is going to talk to them about it few things missing 
Salary 34,000 month dhs
Allowance 19,000 month dhs
Car 3,000 month dhs
Flights 1,000 month dhs
thats it
He is coming to be senior project manager.
we been to dubai over yr ago lot have change since then.
can anyone help.
many thanks
kaz


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I assume Allowance is housing allowance? AED 228k per annum is reasonable provide you aren't expecting a huge place to live. Have a look through the sticky threads, as well as others for info on cost of living. I'd say that the package is comfortable, but you should ask for a schooling allowance as that would eat into your budget.

-


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

That seems quite a fair offer. I agree that you should ask for school fees to be paid or at least a large percentage. How old is your child? Also ask if they will give you your housing allowance upfront as that is how the rent is paid here. 

Oh, and check what level of health cover they provide?


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi I'm not exactly a fountain of knowledge as my family are only in the very early stages, but my husband is an Electrical design engineer and is applying for senior engineer roles and resident engineer roles and he has been advised that he could expect a salary of approx 437,500 aed pa. This is without allowances etc, which the agency guy has said very much differs from company to company in terms of what they offer - some offer nothing, others offer the lot!

When you add up everything your hubby has been offered I think its a pretty good package, but then only you guys really now how it compares to what he's earning here.

From the research I've done you can get a decent 2 bed for 150-200k dependening on your style of living choice and a 3 bed for 200-250k or a 2 bed fully furnished for the higher end. 3 bed fully furnished apartments in some seriously smart areas for 300k. So to be fair 19,000 aed pm seems fair.

Hope thats of some help, I'll let you know what my husband gets offered...we are waiting to here back this week.


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi thanks for the replys most helpful .Yes my h/allowance is 228 yr the company helping us for 2weeks . Rents gone up a far bit so i dont know how much n how many bedrooms for this price.Yes i did think of school fees he is 5 in oct. im worried that the car allowance very low what kind of deal would i get for that a small car. yes a furnished place would go for .im keep my house here in the uk. so much to say dont know how to put it so im going to sleep on in talk in the morning fresh.
thanks for the help.
kaz


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sunshine08 said:


> Hi thanks for the replys most helpful .Yes my h/allowance is 228 yr the company helping us for 2weeks . Rents gone up a far bit so i dont know how much n how many bedrooms for this price.Yes i did think of school fees he is 5 in oct. im worried that the car allowance very low what kind of deal would i get for that a small car. yes a furnished place would go for .im keep my house here in the uk. so much to say dont know how to put it so im going to sleep on in talk in the morning fresh.
> thanks for the help.
> kaz


That car allowance would cover payments on a new Prado, plus pay for the insurance. I know this, because that's what our car allowance is and that's what car DH has bought. So that's actually a good car allowance.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi sunshine, don't fret....take a deep breath....it will come together 

Hopefully things are a little clearer after a good sleep this morning. Personally I've found finding furnished places much harder than finding unfurnished, they are out there but from my experience they are few and far between or at least finding them on the internet isn't easy as none of the property sites I've visited yet, allow you to specify furnished in your search.

I don't know if your experiencing the same, but I'm finding it hard to decipher a legit add from a bogus one, there seem to be sooo many spam posts on dubizzle that I've stopped using it because there is so many to trawl through it could take you all day. 

I don't know where you are in the country but there is a company called hunter & hunter that lease properties in the uea but their head office is in Edgeware. Yes using an agency will cost you more but I'm sure the process will be a whole lot smoother. Also check out conqueror-realestate they have a fully furnished option, so even if you don't see something there to suit your budget, they would probably be a good contact. No reason you couldn't negotiate too 

There is also an ikea in dubai festival city....so could unfurnished be an option?? Experienced ladies already in dubai, is the ikea any good??

Sunshine I will pm you my email address so you can contact me anytime if you need too.


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

flossie said:


> That car allowance would cover payments on a new Prado, plus pay for the insurance. I know this, because that's what our car allowance is and that's what car DH has bought. So that's actually a good car allowance.


Hi thanks but we need 2 cars . This is silly whats a prado are they in the uk.
which insurance company are axa out there. He thinking leasing cars instead buying .


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

You may need two cars, but unfortunately, your DH's company is only concerned with providing a car allowance for him, not for you. Really, it's a very generous car allowance. More, I would say, than most contracts offer.

A Prado is a 7 seater Toyota 4WD. I don't know if they have them in the UK as I'm not from there. When I was there, I was too busy working and drinking in the (same) pub to take much notice of any cars around. 

Yes, AXA are here. I don't know anything about leasing cars.


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Hi sunshine, don't fret....take a deep breath....it will come together
> 
> Hopefully things are a little clearer after a good sleep this morning. Personally I've found finding furnished places much harder than finding unfurnished, they are out there but from my experience they are few and far between or at least finding them on the internet isn't easy as none of the property sites I've visited yet, allow you to specify furnished in your search.
> 
> ...


Hi think try ask the company if they now agencys out there . Do hunter n hunter have website . I hate ikea well i can live with it. Think 2nd hand stuff just good so why pay full get for less n half. Hubby ask for few other thing in contract . There not talked about bonus n other things or how we get here 2. It be nice if we could visit the job n some schools just make shour the job real. 
kaz


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

flossie said:


> You may need two cars, but unfortunately, your DH's company is only concerned with providing a car allowance for him, not for you. Really, it's a very generous car allowance. More, I would say, than most contracts offer.
> 
> A Prado is a 7 seater Toyota 4WD. I don't know if they have them in the UK as I'm not from there. When I was there, I was too busy working and drinking in the (same) pub to take much notice of any cars around.
> 
> Yes, AXA are here. I don't know anything about leasing cars.


Hi flossie sorry i sound greedy about car . Ah toyota i will have look out for them .There a toyota dealership not far me go have a look I never driven 4wd i think worth a test drive.
kaz


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Just looked at leasing cars and you'd have plenty to lease one but not two. But if you could buy the prado with what they are offering i'm sure you could afford to buy two smaller cars. type prado into google, it brings up pictures. hunter and hunter do have a website yes, just add a dot and then com to the end of the name, stupidly this site doesn't let you post web address unless you've written 4 posts so i can't type the address out for you. hope that helps.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

No, no, don't be sorry. Sorry if I was snappy, 7 year old just threw glass of chocolate milk at his sister. Bit stressed.


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Just looked at leasing cars and you'd have plenty to lease one but not two. But if you could buy the prado with what they are offering i'm sure you could afford to buy two smaller cars. type prado into google, it brings up pictures. hunter and hunter do have a website yes, just add a dot and then com to the end of the name, stupidly this site doesn't let you post web address unless you've written 4 posts so i can't type the address out for you. hope that helps.


Hi hopeful thanks well just have lease one n buy other i can mange a taxis . But there the school run bit young be going on a bus. I know everyone has 4x4 out there but hubby boring not keen on them im more dearing one . I would love a lexus hybrid n biggest litre motor out a monster truck be more me. I will try look out the net for leasing out there get price . 
kaz


----------



## sunshine08 (Jul 29, 2008)

flossie said:


> No, no, don't be sorry. Sorry if I was snappy, 7 year old just threw glass of chocolate milk at his sister. Bit stressed. [/QUOTE
> 
> IM glad i dont have 2 kids well thats wrong hubby a big kid . The wee one has head adult come out weirdest things . just smile it will pass.
> kaz


----------

